# damals............



## biketrialer (28. Juli 2005)

unser "trialsmax" vor 5 jahren...............
toto


----------



## biketrialer (28. Juli 2005)

unser "trialsmax" vor 3 Jahren.................
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (28. Juli 2005)

omg  rofl


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (28. Juli 2005)

damals... EXPO 2000

1. Dani Comas
2 Marco Grosenick (that´s me)
3 Andreas NAvrade


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Juli 2005)

Der Navrade ist ja ein richtig fetter Gangsta    Und der Comas sieht zwischen euch wie ein harmloses Bübchen aus. Wenn man bedenkt was aus dem für ein Tier geworden ist . Ich find das Bild richtig dick


----------



## Kohlwheelz (28. Juli 2005)

Der is aber nich wirklich in der Hose gefahren hoff ich doch


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (28. Juli 2005)

na logo...glaubst wir ziehen uns extra um.... GANGSTAR SHIT IS GOOG FOR YOU..wie gesagt damals


----------



## ChrisKing (28. Juli 2005)

lol der thread is geil..






des bin ich vor 7 Jahren oder so. 

Man man man.. damals war ich voll aufm Marques Trip.. Scott/Timezone/Reef Klamotten, bike pro team Aukleber..und natürlich des SCOTT POINT ZERO!!!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. Juli 2005)

Chris jetzt


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (28. Juli 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> damals... EXPO 2000
> 
> 1. Dani Comas
> 2 Marco Grosenick (that´s me)
> 3 Andreas NAvrade



Der Big Brother Pulli is zu krass


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (29. Juli 2005)

hab sogar BB Bettwäsche... mein großer Bruder der ist immer da... Slatko und Jürgen.. das waren noch Zeiten...  wir werden alt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. Juli 2005)

hahahahah
Als das Big Brother zeug aufkam war ich 16 oder so. Jjedenfalls hab ich mal zu der Zeit 2 Mädchen kennengelernt, und weil mir nix einfiel was ich sie fragen könnte hab ich gesagt "und was haltet ihr von Big Brother?"       

Der billigste Spruch um ein Gespräch anzufangen EVER lol

ps: könnt ihr euch noch dran erinnerns als bei McDonalds die Burger Packungen aus Stiropor waren und das HappyMeal noch  Juniortüte hies


----------



## kochikoch (29. Juli 2005)

ja früher, das waren noch zeiten, wo die gummistiefel noch aus holz waren


----------



## biketrialer (29. Juli 2005)

nachschlag:

1 bild 110% pornomax
2 bild ich
3 bild tobe_daddy

alles anno 2001!

toto


----------



## kochikoch (29. Juli 2005)

na dann will ich mich dem ganzen mal anschliesen  

1996, man beachte was ich damals schon mit der zunge beim trial alles konnte  





1997 im september (alle beide)


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (30. Juli 2005)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> nachschlag:
> 
> 1 bild 110% pornomax
> 2 bild ich
> ...



Das Bike von mir ist zu geil !


----------



## isah (30. Juli 2005)

respect auf was für bikes ihr damals rumgefahren seit   

(und noch mehr respect an kochi der ja fast das selbe bike heute noch fährt    )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (30. Juli 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> (und noch mehr respect an kochi der ja fast das selbe bike heute noch fährt    )



jepp das war ja auch 5j eingemottet und dann gabs mal nen neuen rahmen die restlichen teile halten ja noch   ich kann mal auch noch ein bild von mein 97er oder 98er x-hydra suchen, glaube davon gibts aber net soviele bilder

ich glaube ich muß nochmal erwähnen das ich immer noch ne 94er race line von magura fahre   und der bibabutzeman über mein druckpunkt der hr bremse "ohne stahlflexleitung" gestaunt hat


----------



## kochikoch (30. Juli 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bike von mir ist zu geil !



wo wir 1997 auf wettkämpfen waren sahen so ca. 90% aller räder so aus   einschlieslich meins

wir hier in der umgebung hatten uns über kleine rahmen gefreut und das sah folgendermaßen aus: stell das rad auf den kopf und dann schau ob der sattel in der luft ist bzw so das das rad nur auf lenker und hr steht und wie gesagt wenn der sattel in der luft hing dann warst schon der absolute held  , wenn man daran zurück denkt

der matz07 hat auch noch haufen vids von damals nur der such sie net   , da waren geile sachen dabei


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (30. Juli 2005)

Von uns damals existiert auch noch ein KRIMINELLES video!

Mr. Trial der verwatzte soll mal paar Videos digitalisieren, die müssen dann auchma hier reingesetzt werden. Das zeigt das ganze Elend..

Das warn die Zeiten wo rad versetzen auf ne Bank krass war


----------



## kochikoch (30. Juli 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Von uns damals existiert auch noch ein KRIMINELLES video!
> 
> Mr. Trial der verwatzte soll mal paar Videos digitalisieren, die müssen dann auchma hier reingesetzt werden. Das zeigt das ganze Elend..
> 
> Das warn die Zeiten wo rad versetzen auf ne Bank krass war



das kann ich nur bestätigen aber bei uns gings eigentlich ziemlich zur sache siehe die bilder in dem park was wir da zusammen gezimmert hatten

ich muß mal sehen was ich noch mehr bilder auftreibe, aber komischer weise haben die teile damals länger gehalten so jedenfalls mein gefühl


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (30. Juli 2005)

Die Alben des Mr.Trial bürgen noch einige Fotos


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Juli 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Die Alben des Mr.Trial bürgen noch einige Fotos



kraaas des bin ja ich lol, des warn Zeiten ey


----------



## KAMIkazerider (30. Juli 2005)

Als ich noch 26" geafahren bin.
2002 Master mit Henrik Glöden zusammen. der einzige wettkampt an den ich mich erinnern kann, wo der erste und letzte nur 5pkt. auseinanderlagen...
natürlich war ich der letzte


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (30. Juli 2005)

Oder 2ter !   
haste endlich dein Koxx abgeholt ? Schaff das Ding ma nach frankfurt  

Edit: Und organisier ma ne cs 1.6 session mitm marco !


----------



## KAMIkazerider (30. Juli 2005)

ne leider noch keine zeit gehabt 

der marco hat leider nur Condition Zero


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (31. Juli 2005)

lad mir gerade 1.6 runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (31. Juli 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Die Alben des Mr.Trial bürgen noch einige Fotos





oh mein gott, was für zeiten das ist ja schon alles so ewig lang her............  
toto


----------



## biketrialer (31. Juli 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Von uns damals existiert auch noch ein KRIMINELLES video!
> 
> Mr. Trial der verwatzte soll mal paar Videos digitalisieren, die müssen dann auchma hier reingesetzt werden. Das zeigt das ganze Elend..
> 
> Das warn die Zeiten wo rad versetzen auf ne Bank krass war




ja muss ma schauen ob ich das hinkrieg......
toto


----------



## sebi-online88 (31. Juli 2005)

Hier mal was vom mir und Oliver Klausmann. Die Pics sind von 95/96 wo man noch die guten serien Bikes gefahren ist in 41 cm Rahmengröße weil es nichts anderes gab.











Oliver Klausman...











Werde die Tage mal noch ein paar richtige Bilder aus der alten Schule einscannen und online stellen...


----------



## Monty98 (31. Juli 2005)

leider gibs keine fotos davon...

 Gesamtwertung Euroregiocup 2001
Rang 	St.Nr. 	Name 	Nation 	Gesamt

Klasse - Senior
1. 	601 	Öhler Thomas 	A  	57
2. 	602 	Deutschmann Christoph 	A  	52
3. 	603 	Egerer Jürgen 	A  	37
4. 	604 	Kubicek Andreas 	A  	15
5. 	606 	Haimberger Andreas 	A  	13
6. 	610 	Lepschi Alexander 	CZ 	12
7. 	608 	Szabo Örs 	H 	12
8. 	606 	Damjan Sirijki 	CZ 	12
9. 	611 	Kaiser Tamas 	A  	10
10. 	609 	Balazs Peter 	A  	8
*11. 	609 	Blaser Raimund 	A  	3*
12. 	610 	Stock Stefan 	A  	2


mal sehn was der raimund dazu sagt wenn er wieder zu Hause is


----------



## biketrialer (31. Juli 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde die Tage mal noch ein paar richtige Bilder aus der alten Schule einscannen und online stellen...




so muss das sein   
toto


----------



## Moppel_kopp (31. Juli 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Von uns damals existiert auch noch ein KRIMINELLES video!



das will ich sehen  davon kann ich noob ja noch lernen


----------



## kochikoch (3. August 2005)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:
			
		

> das will ich sehen  davon kann ich noob ja noch lernen



der war gut, von früher gibts nix zu lernen  , da wurde nur gesoffen


----------



## locdog (3. August 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> leider gibs keine fotos davon...
> 
> Gesamtwertung Euroregiocup 2001
> Rang 	St.Nr. 	Name 	Nation 	Gesamt
> ...




haha den Damian Sirijski habe ich i vor 10 monaten getrofen, bei einem kleinem fest hatte er eine show gemacht, kurzer hand habe ich mit getrialt. super neter typ. Schade das er vor 3 jahren zum street gewechselt hat


----------

